# D grade showjumping round :D



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Me and Tess showjumping, need I say more? lol

No crit, I know what I did wrong lol.


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

a very fast round... didnt she refuse the blue one though????


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

No, not in this round. Well, I thought it was good :/ Tess is very surefooted, and im glad for it. I know where I went wrong lol. I want to do more showjumping, Tess has talent in it. I have been told that by many people.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I absolutely love your pony and if you were in this country, I might consider stealing her.

You two are going to make a really competitive team, especially as you grow together. Keep up the good work and keep listening to your coach!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thankyou Allison!! But I have no coach, I have never had a lesson in my life lol. Im completely self taught and have trained my pony myself. I am quiet proud of how she has come along  Im happy to hear a nice comment. Especially from someone as experienced as you!


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

PintoTess said:


> No, not in this round. Well, I thought it was good :/ Tess is very surefooted, and im glad for it. I know where I went wrong lol. I want to do more showjumping, Tess has talent in it. I have been told that by many people.


Hahaha it's like that with Ed


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I'll tell you what....fly me to Australia and I will teach you for free!! Is there no other rider who jumps who can give you hints close by? How about a pony club? You asked for no critiques here, and I will respect that.
You are doing remarkably well for being self taught.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Great job guys, I just love pictures/vid of you and Tess, such a good team. Can I ask was this D grade PC or D grade EFA?


----------



## Ferhoodled (Jun 7, 2011)

Oooh, that jump on the far side of the ring made me nervous for a second, but she popped right over it! Nice pony


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Tess is such a cute little jumper! You two make a great team.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

It is D grade pony club. There is no one to give me jumping lessons over here. I am in pony club but im leaving it next year. They are more teaching us flat work these days :/ And even then, its no use to me. I don't go much anymore. I don't have many friends in it. I didn't go to the jumping school as I wasn't home. I would love to come over and get lessons Allison!! Lol  I think I could use them a lot lol 

Thankyou for all your kind comments everyone  It'c nice to get a few once in a while.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh Ferhood, she refused it in the second round and I went over her head, quiet funny actually. lol


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

PintoTess said:


> They are more teaching us flat work these days :/ And even then, its no use to me.
> Thankyou for all your kind comments everyone  It'c nice to get a few once in a while.


Ah....but you see....I spend 90% of my time, whether it is an event horse or a jumper, on flat work. Without good flat work, the jumping will, undoubtedly, be poor. Stick around and keep up the flatwork. You will never regret it.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

So do I  What I mean by flat is troop drill. Not dressage or anything. Im not sure how it is now, I have not been to a rally in a while.I haven't jumped while schooling in a few months. My jumps are down and my arena is up. See, I schooled Tess flying changes the other day. She is very good at the dressage also.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

OMG my Tess jumps! Very nicely i might add, aww she's so cute!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Haha thanks ;D


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

PintoTess said:


> So do I  What I mean by flat is troop drill. Not dressage or anything. Im not sure how it is now, I have not been to a rally in a while.I haven't jumped while schooling in a few months. My jumps are down and my arena is up. See, I schooled Tess flying changes the other day. She is very good at the dressage also.


 mainly practicing dressage and flatwork actually not as much troop drill 
did handle and working hunter hack to ..... oh and jumping


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Mmmmm. I wouldn't know. I don't go much.


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

PintoTess said:


> Mmmmm. I wouldn't know. I don't go much.


 hahaha i no


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeeeeah lol


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

How high are the jumps?

Tomorrow, 4AM I am coming to your home (not that I know where it is, I will just...guess) and stealing Tess. I will swap her out for Sheena. I promise that Tess will be treated well, and I will send pictures and videos.

;D


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Not quiet sure how high the jumps are  Nooooo!! Can't haz my Tess~!!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

What are your average heights there? Our D grade is 90 - 1.10m!!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

='( Tear...


----------



## CowgirlShay (Dec 1, 2009)

OMG! that pony has the cutest jump ever!!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Haha thankyou  She is very special to me! Chinga, they would be the same as you Id say, seeing as your QLD and im NSW. Im moving up to C grade soon


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

PintoTess said:


> Haha thankyou  She is very special to me! Chinga, they would be the same as you Id say, seeing as your QLD and im NSW. Im moving up to C grade soon


 actually they are up to 75.. c grade is 75-85/90


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

oh kk, thanks for that.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

You two look great together! And I love the commentary in the background. Is that your mum?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Haha yep  Thats my mum, she doesn't seem to care that Im the one guiding the horse. All she cares is that Tess cleared them lol. Not once do I hear a "well done Midge" lol. Ahh funny mums!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Sounds like my mom.  I was playing soccer my junior year and had sprained my ankle pretty badly. Ended up having to leave the game shortly after halftime. Yeah, my parents didn't even notice I wasn't in the game anymore. lol They were too busy watching the "action." Had to call them to come pick me up because I couldn't drive home (sprained my right ankle). They were all "What? You weren't in the game? We didn't even notice!" Gee, thanks, guys! Gotta love parents.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Ahhh they are funny arent they!


----------

